# Good boots?



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey....I'm getting pretty tired of my toes feeling like they're gonna fall off after a hunt during the winter. I was wondering what kinda boots you guys like.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Rocky snow Stalkers 2000 grams od Thinsulate. And Irish Setter Elk hunters. These boots are warm as hell.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Will agree with GB3 on the 2000 grams thinsulate, only way to go when shooting honkers on the ice late season...


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

GB3, 
Why don't you ditch the "Go home Sodas" Makes you sound like a 14 year old city kid. Makes me want to not be as polite as I am to Nodakers up here in canoe country.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah, sort of like suing another state!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Field Hunter said:


> Yeah, sort of like suing another state!


 :lame: uke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

And now back to the question at hand.

Like GB3 said. Snow stalkers or something with alot of thinsulate.A buddy of mine bought the similar Cabelas brand and though they are pretty heavy (you dont want to put many miles on in them) he never complained once through ice fishing and late season hunting that his feet were cold. I plan on picking up a pair. The money I spent on footwarmers last year could have bought about 4 pairs of snow stalkers.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah know kidding you going to sue me for Deflamation of Character? uke: :eyeroll: Think what you want I really dont care as you can see from my avatar.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

What is the least amount of gram thinsulate that you guys would get a boot with...if it was for winter hunting? Will 1600-gram be just fine? Thanks


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Deflamation? Is that some kind of fancy talk for what you have to do when the trailer catches fire? Hope you meet someone nice at the reunion.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HonkShooter, boots with 1600 grams of thinsulate should be just fine. Cause sometimes my feet fry in my boots.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dennis Hunt was supposidly going to sue several people on the refuge forums for "deflamation of character" :lol: .


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I live in Red Wing and my dad has worked at Red Wing Shoes for over thirty years. Throughout the years I have got to try many pairs of test boots and the Irish Setter line is by far the warmest I have tried. They also have plenty of room on top of your feet in the toes. That way you can move your toes a little to get the circulation going.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

go with a pair of irish setters. they are very warm and lightweight. they have a spring like feel that makes u go faster.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey guys....thanks for all of the help. I ended up going with a piar of Cabela's Predator pac boots. They should keep my feet toasty warm. Thanks again.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

I have had great luck with Mickey Mouse or Bunny boots as well as Muck Boots. Both have served me well in really cold weather.


----------

